# x-post RCI Exchange for DVC- questions



## goofygirl17 (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi- 

We are very excited to be staying at Saratoga Springs in April.  I've called DVC and asked some questions but I'm not sure they really know what they're talking about since the RCI exchange thing is so new.  I got transferred a couple of times.  I'm hoping anyone who has done one of these exchanges already can answer some questions.

1. When we stayed onsite (POFQ, booked online) a few years ago we received a confirmation package that included some discount coupons and offers.  I think it also included our magical express tags and luggage labels.  Will we get any of this through an exchange?  We're not using DME.

2. I've read that people staying onsite will get a confirmation email that will include special offers including a link to a photopass discount.  Will we get that too?

3.  When and how can I pull up my reservation online?  I've gotten a couple of different answers about this.  I can't pull it up on the regular website and don't have access to the DVC website.  I did get a real reservation # from member services so I have that and my RCI confirmation #.

4.  If I want to book ADRs online how do I do that if I can't pull up the reservation?

Thanks so much!  I appreciate any and all advice and information!!

Goofygirl


----------



## gmarine (Oct 24, 2009)

If your staying on an exchange you will not receive the package you received when booking directly with Disney or any discounts etc. You cant view an exchange on the Disney website. You dont need a reservation # to make ADR reservations.


----------



## tomandrobin (Oct 24, 2009)

> 1. When we stayed onsite (POFQ, booked online) a few years ago we received a confirmation package that included some discount coupons and offers.  I think it also included our magical express tags and luggage labels.  Will we get any of this through an exchange?  We're not using DME.



You will not receive anything from Disney. You will get a package upon check-in at the resort. You are allowed to use magical Express, its included in your $95 fee charged by Disney. 


> 2. I've read that people staying onsite will get a confirmation email that will include special offers including a link to a photopass discount.  Will we get that too?



No. 



> 3.  When and how can I pull up my reservation online?  I've gotten a couple of different answers about this.  I can't pull it up on the regular website and don't have access to the DVC website.  I did get a real reservation # from member services so I have that and my RCI confirmation #.



Try this website.... www.MyDisneyReservation.com/dvc



> 4.  If I want to book ADRs online how do I do that if I can't pull up the reservation?



Its not necessary, unless you are booking exactly at the 180 booking window. You can also call 407-wdw-dine.


----------



## itradehilton (Oct 25, 2009)

When we made our reservations through HGVC via RCI,  I received an e-mail confirmation within a week of the reservation. HGVC also gave me a phone #to call and then I followed the phone tree to get to RCI exchanges. At that point I was able to talk to a human to make room requests, also when I get a flight I will call back and they will send me in the mail my luggage tags for taking the Airport shuttle.  Very friendly service just be sure to get to the RCI exchange person.


----------



## goofygirl17 (Oct 25, 2009)

Thank you all very much.  I got a link to the DVC website yesterday from someone on Dis and was able to pull up my reservation.  That was reassuring since things have been funny with RCI lately and I wanted to be sure everything was set.  

I'm planning on making ADRs on Oct 27th when they go back to the 180 day window, although it's actually closer than that then.  

Thanks again!
Goofygirl


----------



## LisaH (Jan 11, 2010)

goofygirl17 said:


> Thank you all very much.  I got a link to the DVC website yesterday from someone on Dis and was able to pull up my reservation.



Could someone post the link please so I could retrieve my RCI Reservation for Disney?

I called RCI and got a so-called Disney Reservation #. However, when I punched either the# or my RCI ID# into www.MyDisneyReservation.com/dvc (see post above), I could not locate my reservation.

Need to order dining plan...

Thanks!


----------



## kjsgrammy (Jan 12, 2010)

I had trouble calling up our reservation once I had the DVC # also.  You may just want to call DVC Member Services and order the dining plan thru them, which they said I could do.  We ended up paying for meals out of pocket because for us that proved more cost effective.  I was able to check-in on-line using the DVC reservation #, but you have to go to a completely different website than the normal one.  I think I found the check-in website thru a post on disboards.com.  RCI is totally useless in helping you find the correct reservation #, let alone what Disney #'s to call.


----------



## LisaH (Jan 12, 2010)

OK, I managed to get my Disney Confirmation # and verified on their website. 

BTW, is there any advantage of doing Online Check-in Service" within 10 days of arrival date?


----------



## logan115 (Jan 12, 2010)

LisaH said:


> OK, I managed to get my Disney Confirmation # and verified on their website.
> 
> BTW, is there any advantage of doing Online Check-in Service" within 10 days of arrival date?



If you're referring to whether or not you have a better shot of getting a request filled (such as "room farthest from the elevator" or "room on the ___ savanah at AKV) it's been a mixed bag from what I've heard.  Too early to tell if there's a bias one-way or another.

Chris


----------



## kjsgrammy (Jan 12, 2010)

LisaH said:


> OK, I managed to get my Disney Confirmation # and verified on their website.
> 
> BTW, is there any advantage of doing Online Check-in Service" within 10 days of arrival date?



When we did the on-line check in, it provided nothing helpful for us.  When we arrived, we were greeted and escorted to the next available cast member, which was NOT at the "on-line check-in counter".  The person who helped us still had to enter everything into their computer to print out our parking pass, get us our room key, etc.  There was no already prepared envelope waiting with our name on it.  Because we requested a top floor unit, our room was not available at check-in (we arrived around 11:30AM).  So the cast member took our cell #, we grabbed our tickets, put everything we were carrying back in the car, and walked over to Epcot (we were staying at the Beach Club Villas).  We got a call around 3:15PM that our room was ready, headed back to get our keys, and unloaded the van.  Walked back to Epcot for dinner and stayed till after fireworks!  LOVED staying at Beach Club Villas!!


----------

